# Space cyberpunk art



## MasterOgon (May 5, 2021)

My usual work is wall painting, copies of other people's paintings and other things, but when I find the opportunity I paint this art because space and science fiction are what I really love.





Antigravity girl




Space conquerors




Spaceship Earth




Rocket people




Flying saucer




Space rocket fish




Elon Musk spaceman city




Dark city




Darkest night




Robots bar


----------



## MasterOgon (May 5, 2021)

UFO contact


----------



## Valtharius (May 5, 2021)

These are fantastic.


----------



## Valtharius (May 5, 2021)

Are there stories to go along with them?
Also you should go the "Introductions" section and say hi to everyone.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 5, 2021)

I was going to say that this great artwork has an eastern European sci-fi vibe about it but then I noticed your location.


----------



## .matthew. (May 5, 2021)

Space conquerors is my favourite there.


----------



## MasterOgon (May 6, 2021)

Valtharius said:


> Are there stories to go along with them?
> Also you should go the "Introductions" section and say hi to everyone.


Yes, sometimes I put some kind of plot or meaning into pictures that can be guessed. But you can come up with your own because I do not make clear boundaries and I myself often find meaning when the picture is ready.


----------



## Edoc'sil (May 13, 2021)

I really like the perspective of these pieces, and the focal points you've chosen. Also, the colours are so vivid. I particularly liked antigravity girl and darkest night.


----------



## Toby Frost (May 13, 2021)

These are great! I particularly like the bar with the robots and the flying saucer. Excellent work.


----------



## MasterOgon (Feb 7, 2022)

Apocalypse


----------

